# copy floppy diskette



## mose1904 (Apr 19, 2008)

Help! When they wrote the book "Word for Dummies," I'm the dummy they had in mind. But, to the question: I have a floppy diskette that has several documents on it. But, I need to somehow copy one of the documents onto a separate, clean floppy. How???


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

transfer the document you want to your desk top then copy it to the new floppy. 
vicks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can also open "my computer",right click the drive
and click copy disk.
It will ask you for a blank disk when ready.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Leroys,
I read that she wants to copy just one of the items on the floppy.]
that is why I told her the other way.
vicks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

vicks,your right,I didn't read it right.


----------



## mose1904 (Apr 19, 2008)

vicks said:


> transfer the document you want to your desk top then copy it to the new floppy.
> vicks


thanks, vicks!


----------

